# Red Wasp



## Lee Woodie (Jul 23, 2012)

Polistes perplexus


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Lee You out did Yourself on this one incredible shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2012)

Almost fell over backwards when I opened this one  Now that's close up and personal


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Almost fell over backwards when I opened this one  _*Now that's close up and personal*_


 kewl shot, though!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 23, 2012)

In his face.  Great macro.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool close up!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks mad,Lee


----------



## rip18 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope you didn't make him too bad while you got that great shot!


----------

